# Possible meet mid-late summer in St. Augustine?



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Is anyone here up for a meet at my place in St. Augustine, Fl around mid-late July/early Aug? We just signed the papers on a house and I'll finally have the space for a meet. Just throwing it out there...I would say sooner but it gives us some time to "move in".


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

I would be!

Kevin


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I would be too, lots of schedule stuff here with my boys but if no conflict I am in.


..a couple things I would expect, get to swim with Sand Tiger sharks in the backyard and an authentic paranormal investigation of the new house with strong possibilities of full bodied apparitions, requesting in no particular order Ponce De Leon, Chris Columbus & Sammy Davis Jr


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

I'm in as long as the guidelines Mark has set forth will be followed


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Overflowing alcohol, of course! Hahahaha....



IEatBugs said:


> I'm in as long as the guidelines Mark has set forth will be followed


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Hahaha, funny you mention that.......but I don't think the pool will be converted to a shark pond quite yet. Maybe the next time. 

Oh yeah, totally sure I heard Sammy Davis Jr there....hahahaha.....



markpulawski said:


> I would be too, lots of schedule stuff here with my boys but if no conflict I am in.
> 
> 
> ..a couple things I would expect, get to swim with Sand Tiger sharks in the backyard and an authentic paranormal investigation of the new house with strong possibilities of full bodied apparitions, requesting in no particular order Ponce De Leon, Chris Columbus & Sammy Davis Jr


----------



## purplezephead (Aug 26, 2011)

I would be interested in attending.


----------

